# Lennon was a closet Republican: Assistant



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

John Lennon was a closet Republican, who felt a little embarrassed by his former radicalism, at the time of his death - according to the tragic Beatles star's last personal assistant.
Fred Seaman worked alongside the music legend from 1979 to Lennon's death at the end of 1980 and he reveals the star was a Ronald Reagan fan who enjoyed arguing with left-wing radicals who reminded him of his former self.
In new documentary Beatles Stories, Seaman tells filmmaker Seth Swirsky Lennon wasn't the peace-loving militant fans thought he was while he was his assistant.
He says, "John, basically, made it very clear that if he were an American he would vote for Reagan because he was really sour on (Democrat) Jimmy Carter.

Lennon was a closet Republican: Assistant | World | News | Toronto Sun


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

Ha!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

if your a young man and not a democrat you have no heart.

if your an older man and not a republican you have no brain :shades_smile:


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I found this to be quite shocking actually. If Lennon can come over from the dark side, I guess there's hope fo a lot of the lefties in show business, although I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

cc3915 said:


> I found this to be quite shocking actually. If Lennon can come over from the dark side, I guess there's hope fo a lot of the lefties in show business, although I wouldn't hold my breath.


*There are more Right Wing Republicans in HollyWeird than you would think. They just like to be employed so they go along, to get along. HC*


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

It always puzzled me how people can be strictly Democrat, or Republican. I base my political affiliation on issues. When it comes to gay marriage I am completely liberal. It's not mine, nor is it the government's business what Americans do in their damn bedrooms. When it comes to crime, and gun control I am completely conservative. Criminals usually don't go to a gun shop and say "*I've been casing this bank for the past two months, and I think now is a good time to rob it. I would like to purchase some shotguns, maybe an M4...wanna see my I.D*?" The only thing these restrictive gun laws do is keep law abiding Americans from protecting themselves, and pratice their second amendmant rights.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

ProudAmerican said:


> It always puzzled me how people can be strictly Democrat, or Republican. I base my political affiliation on issues. When it comes to gay marriage I am completely liberal. It's not mine, nor is it the government's business what Americans do in their damn bedrooms. When it comes to crime, and gun control I am completely conservative. Criminals usually don't go to a gun shop and say "*I've been casing this bank for the past two months, and I think now is a good time to rob it. I would like to purchase some shotguns, maybe an M4...wanna see my I.D*?" The only thing these restrictive gun laws do is keep law abiding Americans from protecting themselves, and pratice their second amendmant rights.


You sound like a Libertarian.

Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

HousingCop said:


> *There are more Right Wing Republicans in HollyWeird than you would think. They just like to be employed so they go along, to get along. HC*


Charlton Heston, Robert Duvall, and James Woods come to mind, although none of them ever tried to hide it.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Chuck Norris


----------

